# Video how a square baler works



## Ranger518

Here is a link to a boring video on how a small square baler works. Figured it may be usefull to some one.


----------



## somedevildawg

I fell asleep at 1:59 into the vid.....


----------



## Ranger518

somedevildawg said:


> I fell asleep at 1:59 into the vid.....


LOL I warned you! But it does have some usefull info if you have some time to kill or don't really know how a small square baler works not just thinking it works off magic.


----------



## somedevildawg

I like when he first comes out with a black shirt against a black background.....if he woulda been a black guy, they woulda been shoutin from the rooftops.....even back then  but it woulda been even funnier


----------



## Ranger518

Here is a short video of a knotter working in slow motion.


----------



## Three44s

We got Mike10!

He gets my vote!

Three44s


----------



## Ox76

That's a great video. Even though I've seen knotters work hundreds of times I never fully understood the whole process. This video helps me with that and I'm simply amazed at what we've invented over the years.

My first post! I'm generally a lurker. Not to be creepy, but to stay back in the corner and just listen. Thanks guys (and gals) for all the input you share with the forum. It helps me make informed decisions.


----------



## r82230

Welcome Ox, I too lurked for years (longer than I want to admit, BTW).

Larry


----------



## Hayjosh

In case you've ever wanted to see how the Turbo Encabulator works


----------



## Vol

Yep.....its been posted before.

Regards, Mike

https://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21393-turbo-encabulator-transmission/?hl=encabulator


----------



## vhaby

somedevildawg said:


> I fell asleep at 1:59 into the vid.....


Now, just how would you know that.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay

Ranger518 said:


> Here is a link to a boring video on how a small square baler works. Figured it may be usefull to some one.


I show this video to my old square baler every summer and it still doesn't seem to get it.


----------

